# For what it's worth...



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Took the dog on a late night walk after the storm. I found some good firewood, and a few crab pots washed up. The water was glass. It was cold again, but the birds were workin' the west side of the span of the CBBT, pretty close I might add. C&R is still an option here and I'll be getting out maybe...ummm..when I can peel my frozen ars off the couch...

Just an FYI to my P&S friends. 

Skunk

PS, anyone got some free firewood they want to deliver? I'll supply the beer! :beer:

Skunk


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I was out there the night of the " storm " from 7pm to 9pm. Im not a kyacker Im wearing my waders and I caught one and had two shake off so they are there just not like its been. I didnt see any stripers feeding tho, usally they are breaking the water surface feeding on the glass minnows. I usually fish the west side until around 8 then move to the east side seams to be working for me anyway. Suspended twitchbaits are whats working now. The fish are getting lethargic and a slow retreave with the bait near the surface is working best.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

hey bro i know where u can get some free wood but i can't deliver it for u 
might want to call fast it's a big pile on my street with a free sign on it 639- 2492


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

speaking of firewood, we've got 3 oak trees in my mom's back yard. some is split, all is cut into big chunks. most is from Isablel. Anybody that wants wood, I think he's selling it for 100 a truckload split, or haul as much unsplit as you want for 25 a truckload. He also has a splitter there and would probably let anyone who wanted to just split it there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Matt...

Thought you had froze up or something. Thanks for the CBBT report.

You haven't thought of chasing them togs @ the 1st?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Hey Matt...
> 
> Thought you had froze up or something. Thanks for the CBBT report.
> 
> You haven't thought of chasing them togs @ the 1st?


NS4D, I tried the Tog bite last saturday when it was hella cold. We launched at cobbs around 0830, and there was solid ice from the ramp out 60 feet!!! Water temp was in the mid thirties. One of the coldest days I've seen out there, and not a tog to be found. I think when we put in the air temp. was something like 10 degrees. We didn't try the 1st island, but we tried several spots all over the CBBT and struck out. Just thought I'd throw it out there since I saw you were asking him about chasing Tog. I chalked it up to how abnormally cold it was that day. I'm sure they would be more active with this more normal weather we're having now.


SKUNK, another place to think about getting free firewood is Craig's List. I've never picked any up, but I see it advertised up there all the time. Figured it was worth mentioning.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

drawinout said:


> NS4D, I tried the Tog bite last saturday when it was hella cold. We launched at cobbs around 0830, and there was solid ice from the ramp out 60 feet!!! Water temp was in the mid thirties. One of the coldest days I've seen out there, and not a tog to be found. I think when we put in the air temp. was something like 10 degrees. We didn't try the 1st island, but we tried several spots all over the CBBT and struck out. Just thought I'd throw it out there since I saw you were asking him about chasing Tog. I chalked it up to how abnormally cold it was that day. I'm sure they would be more active with this more normal weather we're having now.
> 
> 
> SKUNK, another place to think about getting free firewood is Craig's List. I've never picked any up, but I see it advertised up there all the time. Figured it was worth mentioning.


Thanks fer the report. I am waiting fer the invite from my bud to hit the Triangles....fer togs and bsb's

Owl's creek was iced up too, last week!

Memo to self : " keep a shovel in the truck when HO'in "


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I dawned the gear and did some wading down there tonight. The birds were diving waaaaaayyy out of range off the beach. Only one tug, and that's it. Too lazy to get the yak out. Nada, but you can't win 'em all. 

I will say that I'm at my wits end w/ braid. One little fouled up loop deep in the spool, and 20 yards of line has to be extracted. That crap in expensive! 










Skunk

And BTW, thanks for the heads up on the firewood. Won't be till this weekend before I can bust a run out there. Hey, a good fire will keep the bills down, and boy do I know about fires...


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I dawned the gear and did some wading down there tonight. The birds were diving waaaaaayyy out of range off the beach. Only one tug, and that's it. Too lazy to get the yak out. Nada, but you can't win 'em all.
> 
> I will say that I'm at my wits end w/ braid. One little fouled up loop deep in the spool, and 20 yards of line has to be extracted. That crap in expensive!
> 
> ...


Try berkley fireline, it is fused and casts more like mono than anything else I have tried. Jeff


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

I was having those loop problems last time i was out there too and the birds always seem just out of reach. I might go out tonight after work right when it gets dark.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am DYING to get out in the yak... or anywhere for that matter. Was gonna go tonight but it looks like ma nature has other ideas for me.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Sure cure for braid loops is 1) cast your junk, 2) close reel bail manually (by hand), 3) pull braid tight to reel by hand before reeling your junk in, 4) keep hand on braid until it feels tight to junk end and 5) repeat EVERY time to cast braid. After a while it'll become habbit, even when you toss mono.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

jay b said:


> Sure cure for braid loops is 1) cast your junk, 2) close reel bail manually (by hand), 3) pull braid tight to reel by hand before reeling your junk in, 4) keep hand on braid until it feels tight to junk end and 5) repeat EVERY time to cast braid. After a while it'll become habbit, even when you toss mono.



What jay b said.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yep i do it too but i dont do it to mono all the time depends on what kind it is. 

yeah i know about fires too have one every night loveum they are really addicting


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

jay b said:


> Sure cure for braid loops is 1) cast your junk, 2) close reel bail manually (by hand), 3) pull braid tight to reel by hand before reeling your junk in, 4) keep hand on braid until it feels tight to junk end and 5) repeat EVERY time to cast braid. After a while it'll become habbit, even when you toss mono.


What a PITA, why do I fish with the stuff again...


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

i might have to head down to your area to check things out, sitting up here waiting for the weather to break is really causing the cabin fever to set in


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

PS, anyone got some free firewood they want to deliver? I'll supply the beer! :beer:

I've got some left, Honda Civics don't have as much space as a Truck does


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

surfva833 said:


> PS, anyone got some free firewood they want to deliver? I'll supply the beer! :beer:
> 
> I've got some left, Honda Civics don't have as much space as a Truck does


Ian, 

Call me! 

Skunk


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Ian,
> 
> Call me!
> 
> Skunk


ohh lord...someone call Fire Marshal Bill


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ohh lord...someone call Fire Marshal Bill


Flashbacks are fun! 










Some call me.........Tim..the Enchanter? 










Skunk


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

how did that striper taste cooked over open flame over sand little gritty?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Skunk you're gonna get everybody riled up again with that picture.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Skunk you're gonna get everybody riled up again with that picture.


King Arthur: You got us all worked up! 
Tim: Well, that's no ordinary rabbit. 
King Arthur: Ohh. 
Tim: That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on! 

Tim: Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth. 




Ben


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

05 grand slam said:


> how did that striper taste cooked over open flame over sand little gritty?


Good...till I burned the whole neighborhood down...then it left a bad taste in my mouth.

Skunk


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------

